# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاش Wexler ZEN_5_plus

## mohamed73

WEXLER.ZEN_5_plus_V1.02 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
instruction_MTK__SMART-ZEN_update 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SMART_driver  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bast3800

*شكرا لك على الفلاشة*

----------


## nora1nasr

*بارك الله فيك أخي*

----------

